# Bird Safe Room Deodorizer needed



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

My Cockatiel and Budgie live in our spare bedroom which is also where my husband hangs his clothes. His clothes in that closet STINK! If he closes the closet they stink and if he keeps it open they stink. 

It doesn't matter how often we clean the cage, they still stink!

We are in desperate need of ideas for bird safe deodorizers we can use inside the closet and out of the closet.

Thx!


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone have some advice for the smell in the birds room?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been hoping someone would respond because I'm curious as well. The days my birds are in cage I use a candle warmer and have good air ventilation trough the room, but I'm not sure how safe it is. I turn the warmer off when they are because it would be my luck that they world want to explore it when I'm not looking.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

How about, herbs  my two eat dill and coriander alot and smell lovely so find bird safe herbs with a smell you like and try dotting them around the room, so they can have some nomnoms and you have the nice herby smell


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe some of the boxes of baking soda that are designed for deodorizing, put where they can do their job absorbing odors but the birds can't get to them? It would do the job without chemicals of any kind.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

:blue plet:


Formlesslight said:


> I've been hoping someone would respond because I'm curious as well. The days my birds are in cage I use a candle warmer and have good air ventilation trough the room, but I'm not sure how safe it is. I turn the warmer off when they are because it would be my luck that they world want to explore it when I'm not looking.


I found this while searching the net for info. http://www.eppa.ca/meetings/spring cleaning.html 
I found it helpful. I hope you do too.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Pugwinkle said:


> :blue plet:
> 
> I found this while searching the net for info. http://www.eppa.ca/meetings/spring cleaning.html
> I found it helpful. I hope you do too.


Bye bye to the candle warmer, it's a space hog anyway lol. I did not know about putting vanilla extract into a spray bottle of water, seriously need to try that soon! Or even just a container of cloves and cinnamon sticks. And are the cloves and cinnamon safe for birds to chew on if they manage to get a hold of it?

Also someone mentioned herbs for the birds to chew on. Pet grass is nice too, my birds love it and it makes the air smell like fresh cut grass.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, Formlesssight.
Love your signature!
Your birdies look nice and affectionate with each other.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cockatiels droppings, etc shouldn't have an odor. I'm not familiar with budgies to say for sure but I would think they shouldn't either. If that's the cause of the smell a vet check may be in order. My tiel's cage never smells.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

dianne said:


> Hi, Formlesssight.
> Love your signature!
> Your birdies look nice and affectionate with each other.


Thank you. They adore each other and Jasper will go in full panic if he cannot find Claire, and they constantly preen and feed each other. Jasper can be a little in her face sometimes but she'll squawk at him and he flies off.

As for budgies smelling, I've never had a smelly budgie, there may be a faint odor if I do not clean to cage often enough. And as for the 'tiel she can have a musky smell, but goes away when she is sprayed with water


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Formlesslight said:


> And as for the 'tiel she can have a musky smell, but goes away when she is sprayed with water


Yes that is the smell I'm talking about. It's rather musty or musky (however you want to say it). How often do you spray your birds with water? Woody loves getting a bath and doing his "pits" as we call it but maybe I should be doing it more often.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol the "pits", I love watching the birds do that. I spay them once a week or so, Jasper hates being sprayed but Claire loves it. I offer them a little birdie bathtub everyday and they play in that as well. I use a plastic soap dish as their tub because Claire will knock over the one from the pet store. That musty or musky smell drives me crazy and when it starts to get bad they get sprayed.

I noticed the smell hasn't been as strong lately as I keep a fan on or a window open and the air flow seems to help.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Formlesslight said:


> Lol the "pits", I love watching the birds do that. I spay them once a week or so, Jasper hates being sprayed but Claire loves it. I offer them a little birdie bathtub everyday and they play in that as well. I use a plastic soap dish as their tub because Claire will knock over the one from the pet store. That musty or musky smell drives me crazy and when it starts to get bad they get sprayed.
> 
> I noticed the smell hasn't been as strong lately as I keep a fan on or a window open and the air flow seems to help.



Yeah, Woody my Cockatiel loves getting his bath and doing his "pits" but Pretty Bird (Woody named her) hates it with a passion she will do anything to get away from the water sprayer. earl::grey:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

"Jasper can be a little in her face so . . ."

Yes, budgies like being "in your face". My budgies often get in the cockatiels' faces. But they've never been aggressive to the tiels in any way. They just love them to death.

I also spritz my birds when they get the musty smell, and it helps. The tiels like it and the budgies tolerate it.


----------

